# American Girl Dolls?



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with American Girl Dolls?  I want to get my daughter one of the Bitty Babys for Christmas, but am trying to justify the cost.  Is the quality that much better than what I could find in say, Target?  Thanks in advance for your help.  (And yes, I realize it's July.  I shop early!  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The quality is extremely good.  We got a Bitty Baby for our first granddaughter, now 17, that was then passed through her younger sister, now 15, to the youngest, now 9.  Other than being nekkid most of her life, baby Rebecca has held up fine.

One of the things we particularly liked was that the Bitty Babies came in different looks, and as our grandkids are Japanese-American by heritage, we liked being able to get Rebecca a doll that looked like her.  That was definitely worth the extra price to us.

Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

My granddaughter has the bitty baby  and yes they are worth it.  If you get the doll I would also spend the extra and get the starter kit.  It comes with a lot of extra's for the doll at half the price.  The doll looks just like she did as a baby because you pick out the color eyes, skin and hair.  Her uncle (my son) bought it for her because he lives in NYC and wants to take her to the Amercian Girl store next time they visit.  I hear the store is so much fun...they get to bring their dolls for lunch and spa.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

We are huge American Girl doll fans in this house.  We've been to the stores in Chicago and LA.  That is quite an experience  - having tea or lunch with your doll - if you ever are near a store, it's totally worth it

As mentioned, the quality of AG dolls is wonderful.  The dolls in our house have been abused - lots of friends and a certain brother - and they are all still in great shape.  I start my girls with a Bitty Baby and those are still their favorites and yes, get the starter kit.  Before you know you'll be buying a baby carriage, high chair, bed...  It's dangerous.

AGs are expensive but you get what you pay for.  No broken arms, hair is still combable - my only complaint - we always lose the shoes.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I just remembered an experience my youngest had with her Bitty Baby.  She's seven, she got her Bitty Baby when she was four.

After she got her BB her best friend wanted one too.  The BFF's mom called and asked me about my DD's doll and when she found out how expensive they were she said she wouldn't spend that much $$$ on a doll!  She went to Target and bought one of their knock-off dolls.  

Here we are, three years later. BFF is still her best friend.  They still play with the Bitty Baby, Bitty Twins and the other AG dolls.  They all look like new.  The Target doll is nowhere to be seen.  Including her clothes.  They were thin and the fasteners didn't last, ripped the fabric - just not AG quality. 

One of the things my youngest has loved doing is dressing like her doll.  She has four outfits (two are almost too little now...  ) that her dolls have too.  See, dangerous!  You probably have more willpower than I do.  Seriously, they market the dolls to the moms too!

Also, if you wait until Sept or Oct, the AG website has free shipping.  It's a great way to get all that Christmas stuff and not pay huge shipping amounts.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Good to know on free shipping dates.  I love free shipping...thanks KindleMom!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I liked them before they were bought out by Mattel.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Mattel also owns Fisher Price!


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow.  Thanks for the info, especially about the Target vs Bitty Baby and free shipping.  My niece had an American Girl Doll (Samantha, i think), but wasn't sure about the quality, since she really didn't play with her that much.  My Anna LOVES babies and all their accessories.  She just turned three, so I know she'll get plenty of use out of the doll.  

Now my only problem is that I have no willpower.   This could be bad.....and fun!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Both my daughters had AG dolls, and summer trips to Chicago always included a(n expensive) trip to the AG store.  but we had so much fun.  Now they are teenagers and the dolls are tucked away safely with all their accoutrements for the next generation.  One thing more I might mention - if the doll ever comes to any real harm, they can be sent to the AG hospital and fixed.  We did that once, and it is cheaper than replacing the doll, plus, she comes home in a hospital gown, wrist band, and a Get Well balloon!  Too cute!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I liked them before they were bought out by Mattel.


Do you feel the quality has gone down?

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do you feel the quality has gone down?
> 
> Betsy


I can't say because my daughter was out of the American Girl stage before the buy out and I haven't bought any of the stuff since then.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know what it is about the AG dolls!  But my 3 yo daughter has 4 dolls.  (2 Corolle dolls, a cheapo, and the AG Bitty Baby).  She carries the Bitty Baby all over the place, and never even touches the other 3.  They have been "asleep" in the cradle since her Godfather got her the Bitty Baby.  And I have to admit, I have a fondness for the Corolle dolls and tried to push them on her, but she only wants the bitty baby!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

We love our Bitty Babies!  We have 2 (one for each girl).  They adore them, in fact they are the only dolls (baby or otherwise) my girls have actually continued to play with for more than a few days.  We have only had them since Christmas, but they are well loved.  I will say that the light skin baby is marked up... tons... just from hitting her head in places, etc.  but My dd doesn't seem to care.  My oldest got the medium skin doll and it has not marked up as much.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

patchymama said:


> I will say that the light skin baby is marked up... tons... just from hitting her head in places, etc. but My dd doesn't seem to care.


A great way to clean your doll is to take some baking soda, a damp soft cloth and rub away. It may take a few tries but we've removed wall paint, marker (did I mention evil brothers who like tattoos?), and scratches. Not everything comes off but it's a nice way to give your doll a bath. Customer Service taught me this, actually. It doesn't remove any of the original tints, blush or color.


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok, is it wrong that I now want an AG doll for myself?  Just something else for me to accessorize!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

There is just something about the American Girl dolls that are irrestible!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

> A great way to clean your doll is to take some baking soda, a damp soft cloth and rub away. It may take a few tries but we've removed wall paint, marker (did I mention evil brothers who like tattoos?), and scratches. Not everything comes off but it's a nice way to give your doll a bath. Customer Service taught me this, actually. It doesn't remove any of the original tints, blush or color.


Thank you! We will give baby a bath later today I think!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

After reading all of this information on American Girl dolls,I may have to check on one for my Niece


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Gotz is apparently the company that originally made the AG dolls.
They still make dolls and apparently the quality is better than the AG dolls.
For instance the hair on the AG dolls is just a glued on hairpiece now since Mattel took them over. Whereas the Gotz dolls still have the hair literally affixed by plugs into the dolls heads.
Just thought I would share that information.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

My niece has one-not a bitty baby, a "regular" one.  I was horrified at the cost, both for the doll & the clothes.  Then I saw them.  The quality is Amazing.  The clothes are made to the standards of decently made people clothes.  She got the doll at least 4 years ago, and it is still in great shape.  She played with it ALL the time for a few years.  Less now that she is 11, but still sometimes.  It also helped get her reading more-the AG books, which turned into lots more.  I don't know when the buy out was so I can't help with the quality change questions overall, but the clothes are still really well made.  I bet (although I haven't looked) that you can get a decent bargain on eBay.  Also, since they are so popular, you can get accessories that fit lots of places.  (baby carriage/bed/etc).  Those may not need to be the highest quality.

Kim


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

The beauty of the bitty baby is there is no hair so the little girls can't ruin it.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I didn't realize that about the hair so I went and checked. Yep. Glued on. But seems very sturdy - not ordinary and they do have a lifetime warranty. But still. Sewed on seems much better.

We got the new catalog today and my DD has already found several things she _has _ to have.


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah, the catalog is what go us started.  My little girl was looking through it and found the Bitty Babys.  She brought it to me, sat me down and said "I want this baby, Mommy."  She has carried the catalog around for two days now, showing everyone which baby she wants.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

If I remember correctly the dolls ususally have their own book series too


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

Gotz does make dolls still.... the ones that are like the American Girl Dolls are called My Precious Day dolls I believe. I think they are hard to find the 18" ones now tho... we found 2 last year at Tuesday Morning but I haven't seen them anywhere else since then.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Free Shipping on "Girl of the Year" doll collection until Sunday.

http://store.americangirl.com/agshop/html/thumbnail.jsf/title/Spotlight+Savings/saleGroupId/1143/uniqueId/626/nodeId/19/webMenuId/8/LeftMenu/TRUE


----------

